# Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power



## nur (25. August 2012)

*Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

Hallo,
ich habe seit meiner PC-Aufrüstaktion von Grafikkarte Radeon Palit HD4850 auf VTX3D HD7950 (1.Version) und Monitor 22" LG W2242T zu 27" Samsung S27A750D zwei Probleme.
Zum einen kommt eigentlich immer, sobald der Monitor "schlafen" geht und ich ihn wieder "aufwecke" zu einem DisplayPort Verknüpfungsfehler, dass irgendwie Auflösung nicht stimmt?! Ich werde noch nen Sceenshot nachreichen. (edit: siehe Anhang; es kam noch eine Meldung, aber die habe ich aus versehen zu schnell weggeklickt)
Kennt jemand dieses Problem und weiß ne Lösung dazu?
Zum zweiten Problem, sobald die Grafikkarte in den ZeroCorePower Modus fällt (k.a. wann dies bei inaktivität des PCs geschieht?!) läßt sich der PC nicht mehr reaktivieren. Nur ein Kaltstart hilft!
Ist die Grafikkarte defekt oder gibt es Softwareseitig diese Probleme?
Für jede hilfreiche Antwort bin ich dankbar.


----------



## nur (30. August 2012)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

Da hier keiner antwortet, soll bzw. bin ich der einzige mit dem geschilderten Problem?!?
Ich habe mir deshalb vorgenommen meinen PC demnächst, nach über 2 Jahren, Windows 7 neu zu installieren, um damit hoffentlich diesen Mist los zu werden?!


----------



## nur (1. September 2012)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

so, nun nachdem ich windows 7 neu installieren wollte, kam ich bis zur videoleistungsmessung und danach konnte ich leider nichts mehr sehen, da der samsung monitor mir eine meldung zeigte "ungeeigneter modus" und blieb am displayport, sowie am hdmi-anschluss schwarz. ein neustart und es ging wieder. in windows 7 gibt es leider noch keinen graka-treiber für meine amd hd7950 karte (standard wird installiert).
nun werde ich versuchen den letzten aktuellsten amd treiber in win7 dvd zu integrieren, vlt. hilft dies?!? da ich noch eine win8 preview-dvd habe, werde ich auch diese testen, ob da die installation ohne probs. durchläuft. weiß ja net, ob da schon ein amd treiber für 7950 integriert ist?!? wenn alle stricke reißen, werde ich wohl oder übel graka und monitor zum händler einschicken müssen!


----------



## nur (2. September 2012)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

so nachdem auch mit windows 8 diese probs., wie im titel beschrieben auftreten, werde ich nun graka + monitor leider einsenden müssen, da selbst nach einem kaltstart die verbindung von graka zum monitor nicht immer funktioniert (d.h.weiterhin blackscreen). ich habe das asrock 970 extreme4 mit diagnose-led und wenn das prob. auftritt wird mir "code a6" anzeigt, was laut handbuch "scsi detect" bedeutet?!? wie soll ich das verstehn? ich habe nun mein "altes" system zurück gebaut und siehe da, bisher keine probs.


----------



## nur (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

kurzes feedback:
1. der ungeeigneter Modus fehler war/ist auf den monitor zurück zu führen und wird noch behoben.
2. graka wurde von "rma" instand gesetzt, d.h. der schlafmodus funktioniert. bisher kein blackscreen mehr.
aufgefallen ist mir leider noch, was ich vorher nicht so beachtet hatte, dass es im 2d-betrieb, ab und an ein kurzes flackern des bildes gibt. ich habe nach recherche im internet herausgefunden, dass dies auf den heruntergetakteten video-ram, auf 150mhz im 2d, zurück zu führen ist. man solle auch im 2d den vollen video-ram takt (1250mhz) einstellen. kann das einer bestätigen, oder mir zumindest klarheit geben, dass das so ist? sollte ich wieder die graka deswegen einsenden? gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?
ich hoffe und bitte auf eine antwort.


----------



## nur (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

Ich finde es leider schade, dass mir hier im Forum keiner antwortet, oder ähnliche Probs. in Erfahrung bringt!
Anscheind ist mein Prob. hier ein Phänomen?!
Ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten die 2 Dinge (Graka + Monitor) gekauft und ärgere mich immernoch mit den Probs. herum.
Graka war 4 Wochen zur Reklamation. Instandsetzung, allerdings OHNE genauen Bericht, was gemacht wurde!
Ich habe nun, wie bereits einen Post zuvor geschrieben den Monitor an Samsung geschickt. Weiß einer, wie lang ich nun darauf warten MUSS?
Ich habe gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass der ungeeignete Modus ja schon viele Jahre immer wiedermal ein Prob. zu sein scheint?!?
Sind die Fehler Monitor-Hersteller unabhängig oder betrifft dies nur Samsung-Modelle?
Über jede hilfreiche Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

edit: Ach ich seh grad, dass ich den Fehler ungeeigneter Modus noch garnet erwähnt hatte. Wenn etwas unklar ist, bitte nachfragen, Danke!


----------



## Hendrixx286 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler. ich habe mir einen asus pb278q gekauft und betreibe ihn als primären monitor via displayport. meine graka ist eine powercolor hd5770 pcs+. 
wenn der rechner aus dem energiesparmodus aufwacht reagiert der monitor nicht. erst nachdem ich ihn aus und wieder eingeschaltet habe erhält er wieder ein signal. dazu wird dann die von dir beschriebene fehlermeldung angezeigt. 
hast du schon eine lösung für das problem?


----------



## nur (1. März 2013)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

hallo,
also ich denk das es ein kommunikationsproblem (treiberspezifisch) ist.
es kommt bzw. kam nach dem standby, allerdings nur über displayportanschluß.
es hat zumindest keine sichtbaren auswirkungen, wenn man die meldung bei nicht mehr anzeigen den haken setzt.
einzig, obwohl vom monitor die platine getauscht und graka ersetzt wurde, kommt die meldung ungeeigneter modus sporadisch immernoch.
ich mach dann den monitor aus und wieder an, schon gehts wieder. dieser fehler ist bei mir noch nie bei belastung der grafikkarte und/oder 3d gekommen.
mich wunderts, warum man kaum noch monitore mit displayanschluss und 3d zum kaufen findet?!
hast du irgendwelche infos bzw. lösungen mittlerweile gefunden?


----------



## nur (8. März 2013)

*AW: Displayport link Verknüpfungsfehler + Zero-Core-Power*

so, nachdem ich nun mehrere tage ne hd6850 testehalber auf funktion überprüft habe u. meine hd7950 dabei ausgebaut hatte, waren die oben genannten fehler nicht mehr vorhanden.
d.h. die graka hd6850 besitzt einen "normalen" displayport-ausgang u. der monitor/graka scheint damit keine probs mehr zu haben?!
sobald ich nun meine hd7950 mit "mini" displayanschluß mit der graka u. beigelegtem adapter an den monitor anschließe, dann habe ich wieder die probleme (ungeeigneter modus...).
da aber graka u. monitor schon einmal ausgetauscht wurden, kann es eigentlich nur noch am adapter bzw. kabel liegen, obwohl diese original dabei waren.
kann das irgendjemand bestätigen, bzw. hat darüber etwas im netz gefunden???
bitte um evtl. links, damit endgültig diese probs der vergangenheit angehören.


----------

